# Powerbass subs. Any good?



## Juanto (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried searching powerbass but I didn't find too much. I looked on google, too. Anyway, a friend got these installed (3XL-121D) for 700. He got 2 with a box and amp all installed and they POUND but I was wondering if they are actually any good. They sound good but I don't want them to blow later on.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Tuning and the enclosure are a lot more important to the overall sound then the subwoofer brand.


----------



## Juanto (Jul 29, 2009)

89grand said:


> Tuning and the enclosure are a lot more important to the overall sound then the subwoofer brand.


Alright. I just wanted to make sure that they weren't terrible.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

I like their M-series: they seem to be an acceptable build quality, though they tend to require fairly large enclosures. They can handle a decent amount of excursion, and when properly installed they are very efficient as well as clean sounding. I still wouldn't abuse them though, they are not the sturdiest subs I've seen. Just my $.02. I haven't seen or heard any of their others besides the M-15.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

look up power base, no bass


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

They are endorsed by rapper Big Deuce so they must be good.

By the way, who is Big Deuce?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Powerbass is deffenitly good for the price. For SQ their M series subs sound best.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

PowerBass Subwoofers


----------

